# 2006 Fuji Team Pro - decent deal?



## ZX-Tex (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm looking at a Fuji Team Pro Euro for $1500 new at a LBS (carbon frame, forks, seat post). It appears to be a decent deal based on my research. I'm looking for some quick input on the price, as well as any pros/cons with this model. I am upgrading from an older steel frame bike and really like the feel of this one. 

Thanks, great web site


----------



## ZX-Tex (Apr 9, 2007)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

ZX-Tex said:


> I'm looking at a Fuji Team Pro Euro for $1500 new at a LBS (carbon frame, forks, seat post). It appears to be a decent deal based on my research. I'm looking for some quick input on the price, as well as any pros/cons with this model. I am upgrading from an older steel frame bike and really like the feel of this one.
> 
> Thanks, great web site



I assume you are buying the complete bike at that price, if so then the wheelset and components that you are getting on it would be very important to determine the "deal" you are getting. 

Don't know much about Fuji, but I am a big fan of carbon!


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

That's $1100 off of retail for a carbon w/ campy bike that you "really like the feel of". What's the question?

Fuji puts together good bikes with very nice Taiwanese frames. That's a good thing. I've heard good things about the Alex wheelsets, but haven't ridden them myself. Top off the great deal with getting it from the LBS to provide future service and adjustments, and you've got a steal in front of you. Buy it before someone else does.


----------



## ZX-Tex (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I bought it on Sunday and put 16 miles on it today. I really like it. Now that I have overcome the dreaded "analysis paralysis" I'll shut up and just ride it


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome!! Now we need the obligatory pics of your new ride!!


----------



## ZX-Tex (Apr 9, 2007)

OK this is cheating a bit (image from the Fuji site) but here is what it looks like


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

ZX-Tex said:


> OK this is cheating a bit (image from the Fuji site) but here is what it looks like



No way that counts! Come on snap a pic tonight!


----------

